# Urgent! Ruptured abdomen!



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

Long story short. On of my Ts escaped and suffered a fall. The abdomen is Ruptured and leaking brown substance. I can see her heartbeat.

Reactions: Sad 7


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Sad 16


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

That's bad man. Frankly I don't know what to tell you... in all of those years, luckily, I've never had something like that so I'm clueless.

Water/access to water, while a 'life saver', can't do miracles, one moment. I'm sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> View attachment 237325


Do you have liquid bandaid? I think @robc said this worked.

Ive also heard flour, cornstarch, or superglue... good luck!


----------



## AntlerAlchemist (Apr 19, 2017)

I can only say I'm sorry that happened! I don't know if you can save it. If the corn starch or super glue don't work, you may want to put it out of it's misery. I think you would put it in the freezer for a "painless" death?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

Patching her up is worth a try but I'd have to remove the mass leaking out to expose the rupture. it seems to be somewhat solid i'm afraid this would just cause more harm


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 19, 2017)

Superglue could very well work, but only if you can apply it without hurting the T. I've seen vets use superglue on turtles with broken shells and frogs with lacerations. If a sensitive frog isn't hurt by it, a tarantula should be fine


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 19, 2017)

However normally this ends up in a dead animal. I'm sorry that this happened


----------



## bryverine (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Patching her up is worth a try but I'd have to remove the mass leaking out to expose the rupture. it seems to be somewhat solid i'm afraid this would just cause more harm


Oh man. 

I'd say don't remove any solid masses... poor thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

Being you I would put the _Theraphosidae _in the freezer, trust me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

My hope is that the semi-solid mass will act as a sort of bandage. Nothing more has leaked, just this one thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2017)

i had a young chromatus with a similiar injury (along with several broken legs) after my shirt caught on some deli cups...i left it alone on damp sub and to my surprise she molted and pulled through....shes over 5" now...dont lose hope, no matter how little you have.

I wouldnt just put it down, its not like they feel pain in the sense we know it....its probably very stressed, but not in pain.

Good luck my friend.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

there is no tarantula blood (however you spell it) her abdomen is shriveled a bit. I'm just going to see how she is in the morning. 


cold blood said:


> i had a young chromatus with a similiar injury (along with several broken legs) after my shirt caught on some deli cups...i left it alone on damp sub and to my surprise she molted and pulled through....shes over 5" now...dont lose hope, no matter how little you have.
> 
> I wouldnt just put it down, its not like they feel pain in the sense we know it....its probably very stressed, but not in pain.
> 
> Good luck my friend.


Even though this species is kept dry, would you suggest wetting the sub?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh man. I'm sorry to see that. I'm going to bow out of this one, way out of my league. I hope the best for you and your spider. Do keep us updated.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

@cold blood how soon after the injury did the chromatus molt?


----------



## ccTroi (Apr 19, 2017)

I hope your T ends up fine. I agree to the people who encourages patching the wound with whatever material you use. 

I had a similar problem with my B. vagans a long time ago. An hour later, I came back to a curled tarantula. Heaven gained a beautiful soul that day. :-(

Nonetheless, I sincerely hope your T makes it through.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> there is no tarantula blood (however you spell it) her abdomen is shriveled a bit. I'm just going to see how she is in the morning.
> 
> Even though this species is kept dry, would you suggest wetting the sub?


i would dampen an area...getting to the water dish might not be possible, damp sub will provide an alternative.



YagerManJennsen said:


> @cold blood how soon after the injury did the chromatus molt?


Had to be around a month...maybe a little longer.


----------



## Leila (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


>


Your story plus this song just broke my heart. I am so sorry about your T. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't think she made it through the night

Reactions: Sad 7


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

I found her curled this morning when I dampened the sub around her. No reaction at all. Maybe If I tried that sooner she would have made it.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## ledzeppelin (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I found her curled this morning when I dampened the sub around her. No reaction at all. Maybe If I tried that sooner she would have made it.


Don't beat yourself up.. It was a long shot. I'm sorry for your loss mate.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I found her curled this morning when I dampened the sub around her. No reaction at all. Maybe If I tried that sooner she would have made it.


Not necessarily.  The injury was likely too severe. 

Sorry for your loss, friend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I found her curled this morning when I dampened the sub around her. No reaction at all. Maybe If I tried that sooner she would have made it.


No... I doubt. That pic had written bad all over the place, man.


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry for your loss man. It sucks to lose a tarantula and looking at the picture the injury looked too severe to be saved so unfortunately there probably wasn't anything you could've done. It's always better to try though


----------



## Stella Maris (Apr 19, 2017)

Was your tarantula housed in a "kritter keeper?" Did she manage to get the plastic see-through door open?


----------



## G. pulchra (Apr 19, 2017)

As soon as I saw that picture I was going to tell you to put her in the freezer, I gave her zero chance to pull through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I found her curled this morning when I dampened the sub around her. No reaction at all. Maybe If I tried that sooner she would have made it.


As others said, don't beat yourself up. I'm surprised she even made it past a few hours, that looked like a pretty severe rupture. Don't think you could've done a thing to save her.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 19, 2017)

how did she escape?


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 19, 2017)

So sorry you lost her. I think you did all you could -- it looked hopeless in your picture.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> how did she escape?


she just bolted when I opened the enclosure to give her a superworm.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 19, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Sorry for your loss man. It sucks to lose a tarantula and looking at the picture the injury looked too severe to be saved so unfortunately there probably wasn't anything you could've done. It's always better to try though


o, she bolted when I open the enclosure for feeding.


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh man. Any T loss is real bad. One of my favourite and no doubt one of your. I am sorry men


----------



## Trenor (Apr 19, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> she just bolted when I opened the enclosure to give her a superworm.


Sorry to hear it man. That's a tough break.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 20, 2017)

Rest In Peace little one

Reactions: Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure looks like you did right by her.
Very sorry.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 20, 2017)

That really sucks. I'm sorry that happened


----------



## Azolachifulai (Jan 21, 2021)

bryverine said:


> Do you have liquid bandaid? I think @robc said this worked.
> 
> Ive also heard flour, cornstarch, or superglue... good luck!



Super glue isn't a good idea it can make the exoskeleton stuck to its body


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jan 22, 2021)

Azolachifulai said:


> Super glue isn't a good idea it can make the exoskeleton stuck to its body


Living in the past I see.Haha
Last reply on this thread was 20th April 2017
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

